# I want to profile! A drawer front.



## bldn10 (Aug 16, 2016)

I am not a woodworker by any means but own a router.  I renovate old houses and need to replace some drawer fronts. I am attaching a photo of the edge profile I'd like to at least get close to. 3/4" stock, 3/8" width of cut. I really appreciate your help. This will be w/ a portable router BTW. 

Bill/Memphis


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

MLCS Edge Banding and Roman Ogee Router Bits Use Ogee Fillet bit and adjust depth of cut to match existing parts.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forums Bill...

I'll take a stab it...

you have a portion of a guttering bit, ogee bit, molding bit, thumbnail or fingernail bit...
you are going to have to look at a lot of pictures to get even close...

Profiling Router Bits - Router Bits - Products
Freud Tools
Whiteside Machine Company
Router Bit Profile Groups


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Bldn. Follow Tom's advice. Quite a few profile bits will make a profile with or without fillets (the flat vertical edge at top or bottom of a profile. The difference can be the depth of cut or using two different diameter guide bearings on the bit.


----------

